# Model 944.528113



## hoghead55 (Aug 28, 2016)

Found the manual for this model but have encountered a problem. The machine will not freewheel once in awhile and the wheels lock up. If you move the blower back and forth then away it goes. I took the bottom pan off and found the drive chains to be loose. When you turn the wheels by hand the chain binds on the small sprocket once in awhile due to the slack in the chain. My question is, can you take the chains off and remove a link to shorten the chains and reinstall with a master link or half link? Or should I be looking for something else that is causing the chains to be loose?


----------

